# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: Monroe Mandolin Camp Accepting Video Submissions for 2021 Scholarships

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...1-Scholarships

----------

